# Helpful link for improving beginner technique.



## PropilotBW (Apr 22, 2014)

I came across this link on PetaPixel and thought I'd share it's ideas for improving photos.  Do you agree?
Feel free to share your tips for everyday practices to help others improve their shots.  
Thanks!
7 Daily Exercises that Will Help Make You a Better Photographer


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 22, 2014)

No.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 22, 2014)

Likewise, No.


----------



## davf (Apr 28, 2014)

As a "sometimes" perhaps, but as a general daily practise, not really. Post a photograph every day - good, bad or indifferent?


----------



## JoeW (Apr 28, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> I came across this link on PetaPixel and thought I'd share it's ideas for improving photos.  Do you agree?
> Feel free to share your tips for everyday practices to help others improve their shots.
> Thanks!
> 7 Daily Exercises that Will Help Make You a Better Photographer



I agree with some of the conclusions in the article but not the rationale.  For instance on using a prime lens--I highly agree.  Whether you end up shooting with one all the time or just initially for practice and development, it's a really good thing.  But not b/c it eliminates the distraction of zooming in or out--that's silly.  It's that carrying a prime affects how you see things.  Walk around with a 50mm or 35mm lens and your PERCEPTION will start to be different.  You'll see a shot you like and then ask "but how do I make this work with a 35mm?".  The idea of posting a photo a day--for hobbyists its a good thing.  But not b/c you're posting a photo a day instead of just sporadically (b/c posting a photo once a month is fine).  It's that if you know you've got to past a photo that day, you carry your camera with you everyplace.  OR...you plan something to shoot each day (a still-life, your dog, a sunrise, you take your camera on your daily walk, whatever).


----------

